# guppies



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey i have a 5 gallon and 20 gallon setup, my guppies had babies a few days ago and they r in a plastic floating container and i put all my fish in 20 gallon except the 2 female guppies and the babies, i am going 2 release the babies into the 5 gallon, but should i move the 2 females 2 the 20 gallon or keep them in tank with babies?
p.s. i think one of females is close to giving birth
and will females eat there own babies? will other female guppies eat other females babies?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Put a lot of floating plants and moss in the tank so the babies will have plenty of places to hide. Yes the mother and other females will eat the fry.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

thank u and i just realized i have a female and she looks like she has almost like a red rash on her head any idea on wat this could be?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely need some place for babies to get away if they need to. Petsmart sells some fake grass that they call breeder grass. I used to use it and all my fry would go there. Comes in squares that you can cut to whatever size you want/need. You could do that as an alternative. Most live plants that are similar require some growth time to develop into good hiding places. Doesn't sound like you really have time.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

i have a thing of java moss and a big rock with plenty of holes in it


----------

